

Our Google.IO HTML5 Game: Popstar Defense   - AntiRush

Tom here, from Game Closure (www.gameclosure.com) -- we did a pretty ambitious game for Google IO (see youtube video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KACnnquQRo)<p>Google IO was great and we probably talked to a lot of you there.  For those who we didn't, though, here's a quick overview:<p>Popstar Defense is a multiplayer, social game in the tower defense genre: You're a rockstar! But undead zombie popstars have returned from the grave to steal your show ~~ Only your loyal fans can save you now. (Chrome only, ALPHA):http://popstardefense.com (play code is iohtml5).<p>The tower defense engine we built is one of the most technically complex projects I've worked on in javascript. It uses deterministic physics to run the simulation and keep all clients in sync. It also runs on iOS, Android, and normal web browsers.<p>Now we need to turn this into a real game with a story, levels, balanced enemies and allies, and the whole nine yards. Are there any hackers out there who have a zany enough humor to pick this up and run with it, and know javascript well enough to tweak the engine and build out levels and content?<p>We're willing to pay all transportation and housing, and we can compensate you very well for 8 weeks of work. You'll be working beside some of the best javascript developers I've ever met, as well as amazing artists.<p>Check my profile for an email address!
======
exit
i'm curious about your multiplayer architecture. what does the server do?
simply transport messages between clients, or run the authoritative
simulation?

what was your server written in? nodejs?

------
mcav
It's all really cool, interesting work. I'm at Game Closure now too, and I can
attest that it's great fun. If you're at all interested in this sort of work
(or play!), give Tom a shout.

------
kevingadd
Your demo hangs at 'Connecting' in my version of Chrome (12.0). Do I need to
configure my firewall or something?

------
Amaan
Hangs at connecting for me. Using 14.0.797.0 (Official Build 89638) dev on
Ubuntu 11.10. And no, I didn't have the code, but cracking the MD5 in the
source wasn't so hard. :D I did it only because the static....sdf.sdf.sd.f
link hung on connecting everytime. :/

EDIT: HOW COULD I BE SO DUMB?! I DIDN'T READ THE ENTIRE POST, AND HENCE DIDN'T
SEE THAT I DIDN'T NEED TO CRACK THE MD5 TO GET THE CODE iohtml5! WHY GOD,
WHY?!!?

